# Hello Children!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello boys and girls how the devil are you?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Matt! Welcome back buddy! Doing well over here. How about you? You moved into the new place yet?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Not yet Chris, got to phone someone tomorrow morning about a place. I'm sure no one noticed I've been away!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We're all just ducky ! I don't think ebbs noticed ! Whens the move date ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> We're all just ducky ! I don't think ebbs noticed ! Whens the move date ?


Ebbs? Isn't that the opposite of "flows"?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> We're all just ducky ! I don't think ebbs noticed ! Whens the move date ?


We had to move from the farm as we ran out of time so are apart at the moment, still looking for a new home. A little testing at the moment not being together but we'll get there in the end.

ebbs who's he!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Matt I am truely sorry to hear you all are apart, I know it's temporary but it still ain't no fun. Absence makes the wanker harder...or something like that....

It is a lovely end isn't it ! lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ebbs is that guy whose letters all look like this abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz when he has something to say. You know eight fingers and two thumbs...I think he has a chair and stares at a monitor...


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Matt I am truely sorry to hear you all are apart, I know it's temporary but it still ain't no fun. Absence makes the wanker harder...or something like that....
> 
> It is a lovely end isn't it ! lol


Thank you Don. No it's not but we'll get there no matter what.

Classy Don, Classy!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Matt,

Isn't it good to be back among us crazies........lol


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It sure is my friend! It makes me feel a whole lot better!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome back pal !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you mate.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great to have ya back Matt! Good luck on finding a place.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Matt, I hope you enjoyed your vacation from us as much as we enjoyed ours from you!







J/K, Its great to have you back man! Best wishes to you and the Misses.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Wayne and Mick.

Mick lets hope you never meet Roberta and call her that or those little round things in a sack might never look the same or work again!!


----------

